# Best MSN Client for MAC?



## pawel (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have been looking through the numerous MSN clients for MAC including aMSN, Adium, Fire, Mercury etc...  Can anyone shed any light as to which is the best/most stable/secure etc..??

I would like something nice and simple and with as many original msn 7 features as possible and webcam support would be nice.

Many thanks


----------



## Immanueldk (Sep 30, 2006)

there is a mac version of MSN Messenger, I know its with the Office pack.
BUT, when I try to sign in, it says it need to upgrad, and when I do that its downloading the new version, but will not install. WEIRD.


----------



## Immanueldk (Sep 30, 2006)

sorry my friend forgot the url http://www.microsoft.com/mac/default.aspx?pid=msnmessenger

good luck.


----------



## pawel (Sep 30, 2006)

yes I have tried the mac messenger looking for an alternative really as this one is quite unstable.


----------



## ora (Sep 30, 2006)

I prefer adium, no voice/video but most discrete and customisable look and feel. adiumx.com for the client, adiumxtras.com for all the skins.


----------



## Immanueldk (Oct 1, 2006)

Pawel jestes z polski?
I havent any problems with the mac version remember the newest version 6.0 for the mac


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 1, 2006)

I second Ora's recommendation for Adium.  It's one of the best multi-protocol IM clients out there.


----------

